# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Robots to clean solar panels, Aerial Power Limited, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Aerial Power Limited

Home page - aerialpower.com/drone-cleaning

----------


## Airicist

Article "Aerial Power's drones deliver a clean sweep of solar panels"

by Nick Lavars
October 29, 2014

----------

